# how fast



## drop (Mar 26, 2014)

1856 blazer 115 pro x's stainless auger screen bottom stearing console how fast


----------



## dhoganjr (Mar 27, 2014)

I would guess between 36-40 Mine would run about 37 with just me and a light load. But my boat is an Alweld 1860 and had the 115 fourstroke. I'm sure the Blazer is lighter and with the Pro XS it may be on the higher end.


----------

